# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thai Culture Festival in FFM 2010

## schiene

Vom 04.06.2010 - 06.06.2010 findet wieder das Thai Culture Festival  in Frankfurt statt.
Mir persönlich gefällt es besser als das Fest in Bad Homburg,ist wohl aber auch Geschmackssache.
Wer einen Stand eröffnen will meldet sich hier:
http://www.thaigeneralkonsulat.de/ne.../anmeldung.pdf

----------


## schiene

kommt jemand aus dem Forum nach FFM????

----------


## Enrico

Wir planen eher Bad Homburg, aber je nach dem wie du Zeit hast, währe es gut wenn wir da 3-4h drüberlatschen, dann ab zu dir in Garten. Würde dann auch wieder in dem Hotel da am Garten 1-2 Nächte buchen, aber das schwatzen wir mal in Ruhe die Tage  ::

----------


## schiene

> Wir planen eher Bad Homburg, aber je nach dem wie du Zeit hast, währe es gut wenn wir da 3-4h drüberlatschen, dann ab zu dir in Garten. Würde dann auch wieder in dem Hotel da am Garten 1-2 Nächte buchen, aber das schwatzen wir mal in Ruhe die Tage


ich habe Fr.-So.frei und somit genug Zeit.

----------


## Enrico

Dann schau ich mal wie ich das hinbiege und wir behalten das mal im Auge, klingt gut  ::

----------


## schiene

> Dann schau ich mal wie ich das hinbiege und wir behalten das mal im Auge, klingt gut


ok,sag bescheit und wegen dem Hotel würde ich mich dann kümmern!!  ::

----------


## Enrico

Denke mal bekomme ich hin mit dem Termin   ::

----------


## schiene

wir waren gestern in der City zum Thai Culture Festival.Bei besten Wetter war das Fest sehr gut beucht.Es waren etwas weniger Stände als letztes Jahr aber war trotzdem schön.

----------


## schiene



----------

